# CPC-A externship



## pankti.panchal (May 30, 2013)

Hi. I am a doctor and has 2 years of experience. Recently passed my CPC exam with good scores and looking for job.I have given interviews for jobs but not get any positive reply. Can anyone guide me to have an entry level job or an externship?
I live in Columbus, OH. Please mail me at pankti.panchal@live.com


----------

